# MSI Radeon HD 7770 OC 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2012)

MSI's HD 7770 OC Edition is a custom design HD 7770 with improved dual fan cooler and overclock out of the box. Compared to the reference design, the overclock is small, but the price increase is also reasonable.

*Show full review*


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> 1625 MHz Memory (48% overclock).


It should be 1660mhz. Amazing clocks by the way!


----------

